# Ways to untangle fishing line!!



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

God f-damn. So I got back from a small fishing testing yesterday and the testing the reel in the 'give-and-take' mode as I call it instead of the normal 'take-and-lock' mode where the reel only spins to return the line.

So I was getting a nibble frenzy and the bobber was moving around like a soccer match. I decided to try using the 'give and take' mode on the reel so the fish could tug the line away a bit in hopes for a solid bite so I can hook one in. Turns out the damn reel gave a birds nest on the reel end which now I've got like god knows how much line out... probably 10 meters or more line out. I have no knots thankfully as Idid not pull it tight. 

Is there a easy way to untangle line that is birds nested in the reel besides cutting it? I've got loops de loops inside and under the reel mechanism right now. I just spent the last 1hr trying to straighten what I can and it's still a birds nest. Argghhh... I'm about to hammer the damn thing. >_____<;;


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

its pretty much a lost cause unless you have another reel or spool to put the line onto.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Ahh I cut the thread. Lost about 30 meters of line (measured about 3x diagonally in the backyard ~9.5-10m).  Oh well.... at least it is untangled now. Heh now I've got line to test out the survival fishing style with a pvc/stick and a rolled up fishing line and see if I can catch anything like this guy.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

a 6-8 lb line is relatively cheap these days and can be had for about $5 and up (depending on brand/style) 

frankly for the time it takes to de-nest a birds-nest, it's best to just cut it, and after a few larger cuts, re-spool the reel. I re-line my stuff once a year usually  as I find having the same line from year to year gets more loop de loops from staying on the reel all winter


just my two cents,  happy fishing!

Going up to shadow lake tomorrow after work. My family has been renting there for several years, and my parents just bought a used boat a few weeks ago and we all just found out last week on my dads birthday, so I get to take it fishing!  yes I've had my license for 6 years lol


----------



## AquaNeko (Jul 26, 2009)

hojimoe said:


> a 6-8 lb line is relatively cheap these days and can be had for about $5 and up (depending on brand/style)
> 
> frankly for the time it takes to de-nest a birds-nest, it's best to just cut it, and after a few larger cuts, re-spool the reel. I re-line my stuff once a year usually  as I find having the same line from year to year gets more loop de loops from staying on the reel all winter
> 
> ...


Well I don't like buying stuff if I don't need to. I find I'm not casting more then 15-20meters. What do you mean by 're-line' your stuff once a year? Meaning you buy new line and respool your reels once a year? What do you do with the old line then?


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

AquaNeko said:


> Well I don't like buying stuff if I don't need to. I find I'm not casting more then 15-20meters. What do you mean by 're-line' your stuff once a year? Meaning you buy new line and respool your reels once a year? What do you do with the old line then?


Meaning yes I re-spool every year or try to at least.

The old line gets thrown out as sometimes I cut it off to save time

Got a great bass Friday evening 4 or 5 pounder, great fight and a few 2-3 pounders also a good fight, all free to swim around now


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

hojimoe said:


> Meaning yes I re-spool every year or try to at least.
> 
> The old line gets thrown out as sometimes I cut it off to save time
> 
> Got a great bass Friday evening 4 or 5 pounder, great fight and a few 2-3 pounders also a good fight, all free to swim around now


You may want to give that to the RAOK thread so others can use it for tying up plants, for DIY survival fishing setups, cordage/snares, and strong thread for clothing repairs.  Beats adding to the landfills.


----------



## hojimoe (Mar 7, 2008)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> You may want to give that to the RAOK thread so others can use it for tying up plants, for DIY survival fishing setups, cordage/snares, and strong thread for clothing repairs.  Beats adding to the landfills.


well if i cut it off, then it will be 2 inches long times 10000 peices lol...not sure if that's still good?


----------

